# elimination of the conscience!



## _AJ_

ive been trying to get rid of my conscience for awhile now, and i think ive done it. it was just about using anger to nullify it.

Conscience is the desire to help others
Anger is the desire to hurt others

so it makes sense that they cancel each other out. its just about directing the anger at the same person the conscience is directed at.

Ive been going to bum town and i havent given any of the bums a cent. many have told me sad stories, some have been in wheelchairs but i just said "no" to all.

Ive rejected all charities too, even when cashiers ask me "would you like to add a dollar to your purchase help find a cure for cancer." something that I could easily afford, and i dont feel bad at all about any of this.

it feels good to say no, but I need to see if i can do this for annoying, interupting and pissing off people(all prerequisites to forming close friendships and relationships)

with the elimination of the conscience i can make the transistion from nice guy to "*** hole"

then once im an "*** hole", i can make the transition to "cool guy", which shouldnt be hard, cause the only difference between an *** hole and a cool guy is that the cool guy smiles while being an ***.

the cool guy mentallity is the ideal one for forming relationships and friendships, so is gona be sweet!


----------



## VagueResemblance

Overactive conscience can be a bad thing. Too much worry about other people's feelings can hamstring somebody. This is very true.

However, those things are kinda necessary to treat other people as one would like to be treated, with courtesy, consideration, respect. There's a balance to be struck here. It sounds like you missed it completely, if I'm reading this correctly:


_AJ_ said:


> it feels good to say no, but I need to see if i can do this for annoying, interupting and pissing off people(all prerequisites to forming close friendships and relationships)


Am I? I'm seriously not sure so please do clarify.


----------



## tennislover84

Are you sure this is a good idea? It sounds like you want to turn yourself into some kind of robot with no feelings, so that you can't get hurt. It reminds me of the Cybermen from Doctor Who.

I think that deliberately going out of your way to say no to charities and things like that could be helpful. If someone has a crippling desire to please others, to the point that they can't live their own life properly (probably like a lot of us here), then it would be a safe way to begin to get over that feeling. So I can see what you're saying with that.

But all this stuff about turning yourself into an ******* I think is a bad idea. Don't you think that you're taking it all a bit too far. Again, I can see what you're getting at, because if you could "remove your conscience" then you probably would be able to do lots more things with your life, maybe making friends. But don't you think that they would be superficial friendships? Why would anyone genuinely like you as a person, if you were such an ******* who showed no concern for others? I think people would just be along for the ride as long as it suited them, but you might end up feeling unfulfilled because they may not have a real connection to you.

Of course it all depends on how much "genuine" friendship is important to you. Maybe you just want experience all the things that aren't possible with social anxiety, without caring a lot of long term companionship. If so, then I hope this works for you. I mean that honestly by the way, because anything that gets one of us out of this hell is probably worth it. As long as you're not deliberately doing stuff that hurts other people, just to get ahead yourself.


----------



## _AJ_

well that was 2 years ago.
And I never could get rid of my empathy. For me, It seems to be an unstoppable force that never goes away no matter how much i resist it. 

luckily i was somehow able to locate someone who likes it, my gf 
she actually likes it when I do nice stuff for her. I get so much joy from bringing her food, bringing her gifts and seeing her enjoy it, making big huge deals out of her birthday and throwing big party, fixing her electronic problems.

I try not to be nice to anyone else, but some times I cant help it. like at work we lost our music, so I brought in my radio for everyone even though i dont care about music. now i cant sneak out early cause i have to take the radio with me, so when the music stops the boss knows im leaving. so I pretty much screwed myself over cause of my conscience.

I dont care anymore though! Ive got to be me! well i guess i do care, cause i bet everyone at work thinks im a big pushover. I still need to work on being a meaner person, its not easy. Everyone looks down on kind people and admire and respect jerks.
I dont really understand this odd culture, but it is what it is. I try and avoid time outside and spend all my time with my girlfriend, cuz i hate society's retarded culture.

I can face fears, but beating empathy? how the heck do you deal with the guilt of hurting others. A real man should be able to hurt people and laugh, but i guess im just a big wimp. whatever, my gf likes it, **** em


----------



## Sleeper92

eliminating conscience is great.If you plan to pursue a career of a serial killer,or a hitman


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

_AJ_ said:


> well that was 2 years ago.
> And I never could get rid of my empathy. For me, It seems to be an unstoppable force that never goes away no matter how much i resist it.
> 
> luckily i was somehow able to locate someone who likes it, my gf
> she actually likes it when I do nice stuff for her. I get so much joy from bringing her food, bringing her gifts and seeing her enjoy it, making big huge deals out of her birthday and throwing big party, fixing her electronic problems.
> 
> I try not to be nice to anyone else, but some times I cant help it. like at work we lost our music, so I brought in my radio for everyone even though i dont care about music. now i cant sneak out early cause i have to take the radio with me, so when the music stops the boss knows im leaving. so I pretty much screwed myself over cause of my conscience.
> 
> I dont care anymore though! Ive got to be me! well i guess i do care, cause i bet everyone at work thinks im a big pushover. I still need to work on being a meaner person, its not easy. Everyone looks down on kind people and admire and respect jerks.
> I dont really understand this odd culture, but it is what it is. I try and avoid time outside and spend all my time with my girlfriend, cuz i hate society's retarded culture.
> 
> I can face fears, but beating empathy? how the heck do you deal with the guilt of hurting others. A real man should be able to hurt people and laugh, but i guess im just a big wimp. whatever, my gf likes it, **** em


Meaner person? nah. Just need to stop offering others so much. Not offering the radio in the first place, would not make you a prick nor would it make you not nice. It would just make you not generous. Theres a difference.


----------

